# Amazon no longer accepting PayPal



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dear Abby,

I tried to use PayPal to pay for a book I am sending to my son in Afghanistan (he prefers hardcover). To my utter surprise, there was no PayPal option. I know that eBay owns PP, but I'm sure I've used PP recently. When did this happen, and why?

/S/ Clueless


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dear Clueless:

From a 3-year-old discussion on another site:








As to "why", it would only be speculation.

:grin: Abby


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Shortly before Amazon stopped taking PayPal, they had been partnered with BillPay (owned by PayPal) to allow discounts/credits on first time purchases using the BillPay service.

My suspicion has always been that something went sour there, and that resulted in Amazon dropping PayPal support altogether.


----------

